# What type of drivers?



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe we could start a listing of what drivers are actually used in commercial subwoofers. If anyone knows what company makes the drivers for commercial subs list them. List if they're made by the company or bought somewhere else and dropped in their enclosures. I'd like to know what companies actually make their subwoofers start to finish.


----------

